# Plant ID?



## Newobsession (Nov 17, 2010)

Picked up some new plants at an auction yeterday. The label on the bag says Elodea, but after looking it up, it isn't elodea.
I've been slacking on the whole planted tank thing so it's driving me nuts that I don't know what it is. help?


----------



## J-P (Feb 27, 2011)

looks a little like hornswort... I'd check with the grus on APC...


----------



## Newobsession (Nov 17, 2010)

I don't think it's horwort. Hornwort has much finer needle like leaves.
I was digging through the bag of it last night sorting it out. Originally I thought there was cabomba mixed in with it but last night as I was sortingout the strands there are some that go from cabomba like leaves to what you see inteh picture.. I'm starting to wonder if perhaps the is almost an emersed version ..
Guess I'll run it by the APC guys


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

looks like a small water sprite.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

I say water sprite too


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Probably _Ceratopteris_. Either _C. cornuta_ of maybe_ C. thalictroides_

Looks nice though. Very compact leaves.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Doesn't look like like any watersprite I have had, but more like Hygrophilia difformis, or water wisteria.


----------

